# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  چه می شد اگر می توانستیم سریعتر از نور سفر کنیم ؟

## khatereh 2

بسیاری از انسان‌ها در دوران کودکی مقهور سرعت بالای شخصیت‌های داستانی مانند سوپرمن بوده‌اند، ابرقهرمانی با دستهایی که رو به جلو کشیده شده‌بودند و شنلی که در پشتش به احتزاز درآمده بود، گلوله‌ای که از لوله تفنگی شلیک شده‌بود را تعقیب می‌کرد.


به گزارش همشهری آنلاین، سوپرمن در این داستان‌ها و فیلم‌ها، اگر با سرعتی نصف سرعت گلوله حرکت می‌کرد، سرعت گلوله نسبت به سرعت او به نیم می‌رسید و اگر سریعتر از گلوله حرکت می‌کرد،‌از آن سبقت می‌گرفت. به بیانی دیگر سوپرمن در این داستان‌ها از دیدگاه نیوتن درباره فضا و زمان پیروی می‌کرد: اینکه جایگاه و حرکات اجسام در فضا همگی باید متناسب با چارچوب مرجعی مطلق و غیرمتحرک قابل اندازه‌گیری باشد.

دانشمندان ابتدا تحت تاثیر دیدگاه‌های نیوتنی قرار داشتند. سپس ریاضیدان و فیزیکدانی به نام آلبرت اینشتین از راه رسیده و همه‌چیز را زیر و رو کرد. وی در سال ۱۹۰۵ نظریه نسبیت خاص خود را منتشر کرد که در آن ایده‌ای کاملا جدید را مطرح می‌کرد: هیچ چارچوب مرجعی وجود ندارد و همه‌چیز، حتی زمان نسبی است. دو اصل مهم از نظریه وی پشتیبانی کرد. اولین اصل این است که قوانین فیزیکی مشابهی به صورت برابر بر تمامی چارچوب‌های مرجع که با سرعتی یکنواخت در حرکتند حاکم است. دومین اصل نیز درباره سرعت نور است: سرعت نور، برابر ۳۰۰ هزار کیلومتر بر ثانیه، ثابت و مستقل از حرکات ناظر و یا منبع نور است. به گفته اینشتین، اگر سوپرمن می‌خواست با سرعتی برابر نیمی از سرعت نور به تعقیب یک پرتو نوری بپردازد،‌ آن پرتو با سرعتی ثابت از سوپرمن فاصله گرفته و دور می‌شد.

مفهوم این نظریه به شکل فریبنده‌ای ساده به نظر می‌آید، اما در اصل از معانی گیج‌کننده‌ای برخوردار است. یکی از بزرگترین این مفاهیم توسط معادله مشهور اینشتین، E = mc²، که در آن E انرژی است،‌ m جرم و c سرعت نور است بیان شده‌است. براساس این معادله انرژی و جرم موجودیت‌های فیزیکی هستند که می‌توانند به یکدیگر تبدیل شوند. براساس این معادله انرژی که یک جسم دارد متناسب با حرکتش منجر به افزایش جرم آن خواهد شد،‌به بیان دیگر هرچه یک جسم سریعتر حرکت کند،‌جرم آن بیشتر خواهد شد. این نکته تنها زمانی قابل توجه خواهد بود که سرعت جسم بسیار زیاد باشد. برای مثال اگر سرعت حرکت آن ۱۰ درصد از سرعت نور باشد، جرم آن تنها ۰.۵ درصد افزایش خواهد یافت اما اگر ۹۰ درصد از سرعت نور را داشته باشد،‌جرم آن دوبرابر خواهد شد.

زمانی که سرعت جسمی به سرعت نور نزدیک می‌شود، جرم آن به شدت افزایش می‌یابد اگر جسمی با سرعتی برابر نور حرکت کند، جرم آن و انرژی مورد نیاز برای حرکت دادن آن بی‌نهایت می‌شود. از این رو است که هیچ جسم معمولی قدرت حرکت کردن سریعتر از سرعت نور را ندارد.
*
حرکت با سرعت نور*

پرسش اصلی درباره سرعت نور در بالا تشریح شد، اما حال پاسخ این پرسش چیست: اگر انسان بتواند با سرعتی نزدیک به نور یا حتی بالاتر از آن حرکت کند چه خواهد شد؟ در چنین شرایطی انسان اثرات جالب‌توجهی را تجربه خواهد کرد. یکی از مشهورترین آنها اتساع نام دارد، پدیده‌ای که منجر به کند شدن گذر زمان برای اجسامی خواهد شد که با سرعتی بالا در حرکتند. اگر انسان در فضاپیمایی با سرعتی برابر ۹۰ درصد سرعت نور سفر کند، گذر زمان برای وی به نیم خواهد رسید. درواقع ساعت مسافر تنها ۱۰ دقیقه جلو خواهد رفت درحالی که عقربه‌های ساعت ناظری برروی زمین ۲۰ دقیقه به جلو رفته‌است.

چنین سفری برای مسافرش عواقب بینایی خاصی را نیز در پی خواهد داشت که به پدیده کج‌راهی شهرت دارد و شرایطی را تشریح می‌کند که در آن میدان دید مسافر به فضایی کوچک و تونل مانند در برابر پنجره فضاپیما تبدیل خواهد شد. این پدیده از آن رو رخ می‌دهد که فوتون‌های نوری، حتی فوتون‌های پشت فضاپیما از جهت روبه‌رو دیده می‌شوند. در عین حال مسافر اثر داپلری را نیز تجربه خواهد کرد که به واسطه آن امواج نوری ناشی از ستارگان در مقابل متراکم شده و باعث می‌شوند جسم آبی به نظر بیاید. نور ناشی از ستاره‌های پشت فضاپیما نیز پراکنده شده و قرمز به نظر می‌آیند. هرچه سرعت سفر بیشتر شود،‌اثر این رویداد‌ها افزایش خواهد یافت تا زمانی که تمامی نورهای ستاره‌های مقابل و پشت فضاپیما از طیف نوری مرئی خارج شده و از مقابل دید انسان ناپدید خواهند شد.

----------

